# Bacon!



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html


----------



## playoutside (Jan 31, 2009)

Wondered how long it would be until this showed up over here.  I LOVE bacon, but this goes too far.  Bet it smells amazing while its cooking.  I've already dared another friend to make it.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2009)

Heart attack special?

Definitely looks interesting... gonna make it, wa-loaf?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

One of the PASR guys made one.

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13249&st=0&p=223552&#entry223552

tempting...but I'll pass.  I seem to have enough troubles lately


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html



My arteries curse you!


----------



## Paul (Feb 1, 2009)

Jens,

     I love you.


-Paul


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2009)

That rates right there with the turbaconducken


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian keeps talking about this. I am sure that, if we had a smoker, he would have had it already. He said it looks like it would best be eaten like a slim jim... forget slicing, just gnaw on the log! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2009)

That looks GOOD!  I actually though found out last night courtesy of the Palm Restaurant in Boston that Bacon makes a wonderfull companion with of all things brussel sprouts


----------



## bvibert (Feb 2, 2009)

I was so proud of my wife when she made up some bacon to add to the chili she made last night.  Mmmmm.. Bacon!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That looks GOOD!  I actually though found out last night courtesy of the Palm Restaurant in Boston that Bacon makes a wonderfull companion with of all things brussel sprouts


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks dang tasty.
 Dang, that looks tasty.

Look, that's dang tasty.

Dang, look! That's tasty.

That is to say, Bacon, mmmmmmmm...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2009)

Turns out, my brother made one last night. Said it was about what you'd expect.

He's laid up with a stomach flu today. Totally unrelated, I'm sure.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Geoff said:


>



:lol:  That's about the one dental related thing I DIDN'T see at the convention I was at this past weekend.  If I had, no if ands or buts about it,  I would have ordered a case or two to give out to patients!


----------



## severine (Feb 2, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Turns out, my brother made one last night. Said it was about what you'd expect.
> 
> He's laid up with a stomach flu today. Totally unrelated, I'm sure.


Yeah, I imagine it would take a few days to recover from that. :lol:

And yes, bacon in chili is yummy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

drjeff said:


> :lol:  That's about the one dental related thing I DIDN'T see at the convention I was at this past weekend.  If I had, no if ands or buts about it,  I would have ordered a case or two to give out to patients!


If my dentist starting handing those out, she'd have a patient for life (or as long as she's on my plan).  Not to mention, I'd be telling all my friends and co-workers (who have the same insurance coverage) about her!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion.html



Oh man, I have another summer project to accomplish!

Holy crap that looks awesome!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Brian keeps talking about this. I am sure that, if we had a smoker, he would have had it already. He said it looks like it would best be eaten like a slim jim... forget slicing, just gnaw on the log! :lol:



I have a smoker guys.  We can crank one of these up in the spring.


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a smoker guys.  We can crank one of these up in the spring.


As in tail-gating at Sundown? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

severine said:


> As in tail-gating at Sundown? :lol:



That would be sweet.  I need to see how long it takes to smoke the bacon explosion.  Regardless. I can bring the smoker/grill up for a post spring-bump cook out...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 4, 2009)

the Bay 1 Bashers had one of those pups available this past Sat night...  see this thread:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=25541&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=7


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Geoff said:


>


Just what every skier needs....





Yup...Bacon Lip Balm.  Order up!
http://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/JDs-Bacon-Flavored-Lip-Balm_p_40.html


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just what every skier needs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems gross to me.

On the plus side my wonderful wife just made me an awesome bacon, cheese, and spinach (no lettuce around) sandwich on toast. :spins:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2009)

Just saw some, and picked up at the Grocery store tonight, Sargento's Bistro blends shredded cheese.  This one is a mix of Vermont and Wisconsin Cheddar with shredded bacon bits!  Can't wait to add this some some Egg Beater's tommorrow AM!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

bump for the bacon wallet





http://thegoat.backcountry.com/2007/12/07/the-bacon-wallet/


----------



## severine (May 7, 2009)

I need to make those bacon cupcakes! Damn! Out of bacon...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

severine said:


> I need to make those bacon cupcakes! Damn! Out of bacon...



Did Pat raid your fridge?  :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (May 7, 2009)

http://www.baconsalt.com/

Just realized, these are the guys who make Bacon lip balm and Baconnaise. Awesomeness.


----------



## Marc (May 7, 2009)

I really thought I was going to see the bacon bra in here... still waiting.


----------



## ctenidae (May 7, 2009)

Marc said:


> I really thought I was going to see the bacon bra in here... still waiting.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Marc said:


> I really thought I was going to see the bacon bra in here... still waiting.


 


ctenidae said:


>


 
I vote this thread should be stickied!:flag:


----------



## severine (May 7, 2009)

Making bacon healthy?


----------



## severine (May 7, 2009)




----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2009)

Bacon vodka anyone?


----------

